# Stainless Steel Smoker



## Greg Rempe (Apr 4, 2005)

I was at the MATS in Louisville last week.  At some point BBQ became the topic of conversation and I started talking about smokers and off-set pits.  My boss said they could build a smoker then asked if I'd make it stainless!  I told him I thought AR450 regular steel would be better and then paint it black.

Can you suggest if Stainless would be ok or if it would dis-color!  Also, anyone have any "blue-prints" on how to build one.  36" or 48"...nothing huge but a nice size.

Any info would be helpful!


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2005)

Why would you really care if it discolored?  But yes, the fire box would more than likely discolor.  The main cooker area probably wouldn't, except where the two connect.  If it is made of the same thickness as a 'plain' steel smoker, it should function similarly.

I've been thinking recently about drawing up some plans for a grill, but not a smoker.  If Woodie still had TH 1, you could go over and measure all the important stuff on it.  

I'm getting a computer builtup the put Catia V5 on at home to do stuff like this.  Plus it will help in future job searches.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 4, 2005)

They also discolor around any spot where smoke leaks.


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2005)

Actually the Thermal Conductivity is much lower for Stainless Steel than for Low or High Carbon Steel.  
Which could cause hot spots or cold spots.  The heat doesn't get distributed through the material.   That is the reason that SS cookware is usually has either Aluminum sandwiched between layers of SS or has a copper clading... or both.

Low Carbon Steel = 70 W/m K
High Carbon Steel = 46 W/m K
Stainless Steel = 16 W/m K

Compared to:
Aluminum = 205 W/m K
Copper = 400 W/m K
Which are used for heat sinks because of their high Thermal Conductivity

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Actually the Thermal Conductivity is much lower for Stainless Steel than for Low or High Carbon Steel.
> Which could cause hot spots or cold spots.  The heat doesn't get distributed through the material.   That is the reason that SS cookware is usually has either Aluminum sandwiched between layers of SS or has a copper clading... or both.
> 
> Low Carbon Steel = 70 W/m K
> ...



Finney if I didn't know any better I'd think you know what the hell you are talking about!  I don't care what Rempe says about you, you're an alright guy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

And to think, my father in law simplified this down to twp 55 gallon drums over a hole in the ground where he burns his fire! I wonder how Finney would sum that up???


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> And to think, my father in law simplified this down to twp 55 gallon drums over a hole in the ground where he burns his fire! I wonder how Finney would sum that up???



NC red clay (dirt)  .15 W/m K
Don't know about dirt in the _Hot Bed of Traditional BBQ_ :p


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

How does that stack up with steel and SS? Which cooks better? Even heat distribution? Cost effectiveness of one over the other? And which firetruck will put out the fire if it gets out of control?


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2005)

I can't answer the first four questions without making my brain hurt. :? 

Answer to #5:  American LaFrance  :p


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris, either you are so full of sh!t everything you cook turns out brown or you actually know what you are talking about. Wish I knew fer sure. Either way, entertaining readin bud.   


Shawn


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Chris, either you are so full of sh!t everything you cook turns out brown or you actually know what you are talking about. Wish I knew fer sure. Either way, entertaining readin bud.
> 
> 
> Shawn



He must be full of sh!t


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":27n7d0em]Chris, either you are so full of sh!t everything you cook turns out brown or you actually know what you are talking about. Wish I knew fer sure. Either way, entertaining readin bud.
> 
> 
> Shawn



He must be full of sh!t [/quote:27n7d0em]

That ain't Shit.... That's Bark.   _I read (something like) that somewhere._ :p


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

WARNING: I'm grumpy. Mr. Finney has a point. But when it comes to actually fabricating a stainless steel pit, I ask what knowledge do you have, Besides looking thermodynamics. up on the net, And have you ever built one or even cooked on one.I have! And I can tell you that a stainless pit WILL hold heat and not waste fuel no matter what science says compared to a steel pit. So Mr. Wizard, Get a hold of Timmy and cook on one, Or build one and prove me wrong.What a bunch of shit. Till You build one or cook on one How can you give a oppinion? Sorry so harsh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, My apologies, I have had my coffee now. There was no need to trash talk like that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Well I guess Chris will be leaving now! Say hi to Susan & Bill for us!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> If it is made of the same thickness as a 'plain' steel smoker, it should function similarly.



Hi Grumpy!  
As you see above, my first post said it should function similarly to a plain steel pit.  And the numbers I posted would show that it would hold heat (actually) better than plain steel.  What stainless won't do is evenly distribute heat because of the low thermal conductivity.  *BUT* that can be resolved with the design of the pit.

Have I ever built a stainless pit?  No.  (haven't built a steel one either)  
Do I know that one can be built that that would perform flawlessly?  Yes
Why?  Because I know I can design anything to perform flawlessly.  (and for the last time Rempe... I don't design Freightliners)
Do I intend to prove it?  Probably not
Do I know someone that has one?  Yes
Have I ever used it?  No
Have I ever cooked whole hogs (well some were almost whole)(they would have been considered whole at Cappie's and in _SLEEPY HOLLOW_) over live coals in a pit dug in the ground?  Yes

Here is Hoss' Pit (of Hoss's BBQ and Catering).  I met him last year in Shelby, NC at the Hog Happin'n. 
Hoss' Pit


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well I guess Chris will be leaving now! Say hi to Susan & Bill for us!


You'll never get rid of me Nick.  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

Things go so much smoother with _punctuation!_


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, Ludi? You're a psycho brother!  Ever hear of P-R-O-Z-A-C? You make valid points, though, me thinks, you put much too fine of one on it! Chris is from the south, and therefor, knows very little by nature. I find it best to just humour these southerners and let them think they are in the same league with us Yanks. It is _really_ hard on the Texas site!   Woodman


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey... stop pick'n on me.    _I'm sensitive._  :badgrin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Woody a Yankee????? I just can't believe!


----------

